# Re: 3x5" Loaf Pans



## retired53 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a Strawberry Bread Recipe that uses an 8-cup loaf pan (9x5x3"). I want to make small loaves using 3x5" loaf pans. How many cups of batter does a 3x5" loaf pan hold? I'm assuming I'll get enough batter to fill 4 small loaf pans. The recipe is similar to a Banana Bread Recipe, except it uses 2-cups of strawberries. I'd appreciate all ideas. Thanks!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, assuming both pans are the same depth, there will be three, 3"x5" pans in one 9"x5" pan.

1 cup = 14.44 cubic inches, so, roughly, a 3"x5" pan will hold 1 cup per inch of depth, approximately while a 9"x5" pan will hold, approximately, 3 cups per inch of depth.


----------



## retired53 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for your help. I actually ended up getting 4 nice sized Strawberry Breads (which were delicious!!) from the recipe. Worked out well - my husband and I tried one and my parents and siblings each got a loaf. I got the recipe from JoyofBaking.com and it was the best recipe I've found. Thanks again.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

FWIW, a simple way to compare volume of containers is to fill them with water and measure it. 

Let's say container A hols a quart, and container B holds 2 cups. You then know that container B is half the volume, and can adjust accordingly.


----------



## retired53 (Mar 22, 2008)

OMG- I NEVER thought of that!! I have actually used that method to measure other items. I will make a note of that in my cookbook where pan sizes are listed. My breads (of which I got 4 small loaves) came out delicious!


----------

